# EOS 7D Mark III Coming in March 2018 [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 24, 2017)

```
<p>We’ve had two people write in telling us that the EOS 7D Mark III is currently scheduled to be announced in March of 2018.</p>
<p>Specifications are scarce, but both sources did claim it will definitely shoot 4K and will come with C-Log. We’ve known (or assumed) that 4K was coming in the EOS 7D Mark III, but this is the first time we’ve heard C-Log mentioned as well.</p>

<p>One of the sources also mentioned “first time sensor technology in a Canon DSLR”. We’re not sure what that is, but it sounds like some marketing speak for the moment.</p>
<p>With the NAB show in April, a March announcement for a DSLR with some higher end video features does make some sense.</p>
<p>Take this with a grain of salt, as it comes from unknown places. As always, we hope to confirm some of these details soon.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 24, 2017)

I can't see them putting C-Log in it and not the 1DX MkII, and if that got a firmware C-Log upgrade it messes wth the Cinema line. Not that I care as video is of zero interest to me personally, as is a 7D MkIII.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 24, 2017)

Price for the 7D III? USD 1,900 -2,100??

From the 7dII - Photo mode

Resolution goes to 24mp
+2 maybe 3 on FPS 
+1 in DR
built in wifi/bt
faster/more AF points, perhaps a dual pixel step in speed?
might get a very high speed electronic shutter. Perhaps the same mirror path/machinery as the 5DS/R
Likely will lose the AA filter.

The extra special feature..... In body IS in a DSLR vs. Mirrorless and for all shooting modes not just vid.

As well as, a bunch of software features, perhaps several more presents/programmables and can walk through them like the 1dx.

Video
4k, full sensor, 30/60, perhaps time lapse w/ variable bit rates (something akin to Nikons 8k time lapse mode)

Hybrid optical finder w/ lots-o- overlays.


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 24, 2017)

This is a body I'm very excited about. If Canon can put something solid together, with 4k, better DR, and a solid build, I'd be stoked.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 24, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’ve had two people write in telling us that the EOS 7D Mark III is currently scheduled to be announced in March of 2018.



this is almost a well, duh.. 

Winter Olympics in Feb, 2018.


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m not stoked. Losing all interest in APS-C. Full frame is in my future.


----------



## bellorusso (Nov 25, 2017)

At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 25, 2017)

bellorusso said:


> At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?



Does it need to?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’ve had two people write in telling us that the EOS 7D Mark III is currently scheduled to be announced in March of 2018.
> ...



Not sure I follow your logic...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

bellorusso said:


> At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?



Given the actual sales figures we end up seeing I'm sure Canon and it's share holders will be happy to continue the current trajectory of Sony, Nikon and Canon sales in both DSLR's and MILC's. You do know Canon sell more DSLR's and MILC's than Nikon and Sony combined?


----------



## pwp (Nov 25, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’ve had two people write in telling us that the EOS 7D Mark III is currently scheduled to be announced in March of 2018.</p>
> 
> <p>One of the sources also mentioned “first time sensor technology in a Canon DSLR”. We’re not sure what that is, but it sounds like some marketing speak for the moment.</p>


That first time Canon DSLR sensor tech may just be IBIS. Wouldn’t that be good!

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

pwp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’ve had two people write in telling us that the EOS 7D Mark III is currently scheduled to be announced in March of 2018.</p>
> ...



It isn't going to happen. For better or worse Canon went the lens stabilization route, and they have said many times they see IS per lens a better solution than IBIS.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



+1

Also, considering the fact that IBIS is most useful at shorter focal lengths, and the 7D-series is weighted toward longer focal lengths, it seems like misplaced additional cost and complexity.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 25, 2017)

bellorusso said:


> At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?



Y.A.P.O.D.F.C.

The only market share Sony is taking is Nikon's. Canon is seeing consistent growth in all sectors.

Dual Pixel AF still makes Canon one of the most popular choices for video. In another five years I'm sure they'll have something else that the competition can't hope to compete with.
Camera bodies are temporary, glass is forever.


----------



## rwvaughn (Nov 25, 2017)

bellorusso said:


> At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?



I still don't see any serious pro sports photographers shooting sports events from the sidelines with Sony gear.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I can't see them putting C-Log in it and not the 1DX MkII, and if that got a firmware C-Log upgrade it messes wth the Cinema line. Not that I care as video is of zero interest to me personally, as is a 7D MkIII.



You could say the same about the 5D4 though and yet that have C-Log now.


----------



## zim (Nov 25, 2017)

Sounds to me like the video doesn't add to the cost argument could be flying out the window 
The price is going to be very interesting if all the 4k c-log talk turns out true


----------



## Lee Jay (Nov 25, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> I’m not stoked. Losing all interest in APS-C. Full frame is in my future.



I went the other way - from full-frame to 7DII.

If they lose the AA filter, I'll likely lose interest.

The only time I need more DR is at high ISO.

Digital zoom (windowning) while shooting video would be helpful to me. Of course, if it's 4k, you'd be limited to 1.4-1.5x or so, but at 1080p, 2.8-3x is a really big deal.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

raptor3x said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see them putting C-Log in it and not the 1DX MkII, and if that got a firmware C-Log upgrade it messes wth the Cinema line. Not that I care as video is of zero interest to me personally, as is a 7D MkIII.
> ...



But what happens when it needs a firmware upgrade? All C-Log enabled 5D MkIV's have to go to Canon for a firmware change, can you see them doing that for a much higher volume 7D MkIII?


----------



## gsealy (Nov 25, 2017)

We'll see what the actual 4K feature set is. The thing is that Panasonic GH5 is just kicking Canon's butt when it comes to 4K specs, video features, and price point. Next will be Fujifilm as they are rumored to be adding 4K to their GFX50 successor. IMO Canon is lagging behind when they were formerly a leader. So they are protecting the video camera line. So what? Meanwhile people are buying the GH5.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 25, 2017)

This is Canon's first major camera release since the 6D Mark II. I really hope they don't hold dynamic range as a high-end feature of sensors. I use that dynamic range all the time in my sports shots and have really loved the cleaner images produced on my 1DX Mark II versus previous bodies - 7D Mark II included.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 25, 2017)

zim said:


> Sounds to me like the video doesn't add to the cost argument could be flying out the window
> The price is going to be very interesting if all the 4k c-log talk turns out true



No, basic video still won't add cost. Pro video features might...


----------



## Diltiazem (Nov 25, 2017)

I think the first time sensor technology in Canon DSLR will be BSI.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> bellorusso said:
> 
> 
> > At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?
> ...



That's what RIM said ... remember them, they practically invented the smartphone. Smug and resting on their laurels, they now are mostly dead and utterly irrelevant.


----------



## greger (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow! Christmas in March  I expected the 90D in Spring and the 7 Dlll in the fall of 2018.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > bellorusso said:
> ...



That's what everybody says when the facts are presented. Yet each year/month/week/new release/rumor/thread we are told Canon are dead, each year they post better figures when compared to their competition. I'm not saying they know everything, I am saying they seem to know their market much better than us and the never ending cries of 'they are *******' sound more like the boy who cried wolf given the year on year in year facts.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That's exactly what everyone said about RIM for almost 10 years!


----------



## Etienne (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



PS ... in every industry, the future belongs to the bold and aggressive, and right now that looks like Sony.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



RIM/Blackberry sold phones competitively for ten odd years, 2002 to 2012 if you are generous, Canon have been making cameras competitively for 80 years. As I said, I don't know what they know, but I do know they know more than me and I expect you.



Etienne said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That is simply not true, Sony have been bold and aggressive in many fields and retreated and stopped mid stride. Sony have dominated areas of tech in which they are now either gone or also rans. Bold and aggressive has led to failure on many many occasions. Sony are losing market share to Canon on MILC sales, how does that square with your comments?


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > That first time Canon DSLR sensor tech may just be IBIS. Wouldn’t that be good!
> ...



A simple and interesting comparison of effectiveness of in lens stabilization compared to IBIS:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgPp2D0qNWs
Side-by-side comparison at 6:12. The conclusion was that the lens IS wins, as expected.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



We'll see. Canon may get the lead out on MILC, but I'm losing patience. 
The Sony A7r III is making waves and it's at the top of my list, begging me to switch brands. 
https://www.dpreview.com/news/7619939520/time-calls-sony-a7r-iii-one-of-the-best-mirrorless-cameras-ever-made


----------



## Etienne (Nov 25, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



IBIS and lens IS are not mutually exclusive. You can have both.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> We'll see. Canon may get the lead out on MILC, but I'm losing patience.
> The Sony A7r III is making waves and it's at the top of my list, begging me to switch brands.
> https://www.dpreview.com/news/7619939520/time-calls-sony-a7r-iii-one-of-the-best-mirrorless-cameras-ever-made



Ah now that is a different thing, you losing patience is utterly irrelevant to Canon, I understand why you, personally, think Canon are losing it, because they are not making the camera you personally want. But the problem with that is they do make cameras people want more than any other camera manufacturer, I bought two this year.

Go buy the Sony, nobody cares, literally not one single person gives a seconds thought to what camera you buy, it is so inconsequential in the scheme of things as to be laughable. Canon are not going to make an EOS A7R MkIII, get over it, if you want one buy it and don't give Canon a second thought.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see. Canon may get the lead out on MILC, but I'm losing patience.
> ...



Unfortunately for Canon a lot of people are starting to wonder what they are waiting for. 
I bought three Canon's this year alone, and I've owned a lot of Canon gear. That doesn't mean the future is Canon by any stretch.

"Go buy the Sony, nobody cares, literally not one single person gives a seconds thought to what camera you buy, it is so inconsequential in the scheme of things as to be laughable."

It always amazes me how insecure dedicated Canon fans are. I saw exactly this response in so many Blackberry fans, especially after I switched to Android.

It's a tool dear, not a spouse!


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



New 5D4 bodies ship with the firmware pre-installed so I don't see why they wouldn't do the same for future bodies.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> That's what RIM said ... remember them, they practically invented the smartphone. Smug and resting on their laurels, they now are mostly dead and utterly irrelevant.



Comparing RIM vs Apple to Canon vs Sony has been repeated over and over again. 
If you were involved with the RIM in 2007, when Apple showed its first iPhone, you could have known that
Steve Jobs "made it clear that catering to enterprise customers wasn’t a priority". His target market was average non-technical users who appreciated simplicity and elegance and it was a successful strategy. Is this what Sony is doing right now? Is the target of A7, A9 etc. average Joe photographers? They are doing exactly the opposite. They are reaching to bloggers and tech savvy guys. They are not doing what Apple did. Exactly the opposite, Canon has not abandoned the non-technical users. Success of Rebel and M series and even releasing Hello Kitty version of SL series shows that they are bringing cameras to the hand of non-tech guys and it seems that they are good at it. That is one of the reasons that they have expanded their overall market in both dollars and numbers. RIM's mistake was not knowing who is their target and where to put the research dollars. This does not apply to the big players of the camera industry at the moment.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

raptor3x said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > raptor3x said:
> ...



All Canon DSLR's ship with firmware, obviously. If there is a firmware upgrade we can do that ourselves at home with a memory card and a download from Canon. *Unless* that DSLR has C-Log, if it does and it needs or requires a firmware upgrade for new features, bug corrections, etc then it has to go to Canon. All the 5D MkIV's with C-Log can only have firmware upgrades at a Canon repair facility, same with the 1DC and all the C Line cameras.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That is simply wrong. Most successful large businesses follow a conservative incremental approach. Especially publicly held companies that have a fiduciary responsibility to their shareholders. They let the bold and aggressive take the risks. Most of the bold and aggressive companies will either go broke or get bought out. In business the steady tortoise almost always beats the bold and aggressive hare.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I'm not sure where you're getting this from. The 5D4 hasn't had any firmware updates since the C-Log update but the C100ii, C300ii, C500, and C700 all have user updatable firmware. As for the 1DC, there was never any firmware update that could be applied by end users but that could very well just have been to prevent people from turning their 1DX into a 1DC. Also, the I'll try to find the source but I'm pretty sure the reason you have to send the 5D4 in for the C-Log update is because Canon added in a new heatsink to go with it.



Petapixel said:


> The new firmware will work on non-serviced cameras, but there’s a chance the camera will overheat. If you want to avoid this, you’ll be able to send your Canon 5D Mark IV in to be retrofitted with a better heat sink. All new models, meanwhile, will ship with the better heat sink already installed.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 25, 2017)

Hoping its a step in right direction in terms of upgrades. Also without LR(cataloging) it's going to be hard for me to upgrade to any new camera unless I find a good RAW editor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 25, 2017)

raptor3x said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > raptor3x said:
> ...



No Canon did not add a heat sink to the C-Log version of the 5D MkIV, it is firmware only and can only be done at a Canon facility. They also said at the time of release any future updates would only be possible at a Canon facility.

The 1DC did get a firmware upgrade, you had to send the camera to Canon to have it done. As you say I am sure it was so people didn't 'convert' their 1DX's to 1DC's.

I misspoke on the Cinema Line firmware upgrades, you are correct in that they are user installed.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Mmmmm not always. Bold and aggressive may actually be reckless and foolish. Time will tell.

Scott


----------



## pwp (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That’s right. Look at the Panasonic GH5 and upcoming G9. Both enable dual stabilisation when used with IS glass.

-pw


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> No Canon did not add a heat sink to the C-Log version of the 5D MkIV, it is firmware only and can only be done at a Canon facility.



They certainly seemed to have made some hardware change as it seems both DPReview and Petapixel were told something similar by Canon.



DPReview]
Canon has announced it will make C-Log available to current EOS 5D Mark IV owners by way of a $99 feature upgrade. The update said:


> *They also said at the time of release any future updates would only be possible at a Canon facility.*



Do you have a source for this? I haven't been able to find even a passing reference to this.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 25, 2017)

pwp said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > bhf3737 said:
> ...



Agree, They are not supposed to be mutually exclusive. But in practice having both IBIS and in-lens stabilization in a system may bring problems like sway that has been reported repeatedly as an issue with the GH5 cameras, for example in:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKh_iTSqgng
from 10:45.
This is a common problem in any system that has multiple independent feedback control mechanisms operating on a common set of controlled variables.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

That youtube on the Panasonic makes one really appreciate the Canon menus system! What a mess. The facts remain, however, that Olympus use in-lens IS for its latest premier 300mm f/4 telephoto lens as does Panasonic for its Pana-Leica 100-400mm f/6.3 showing that they believe their IBIS is inferior for telephoto lenses. As bonuses, both do combine IBIS and in-lens IS for those lenses and suitable bodies.


----------



## jedy (Nov 25, 2017)

Will the 7D III have a clean HDMI output?? The main problem with Canon where video is concerned, no focus peaking, zebras etc. The opportunity to connect this to an Atomos external monitor/recorder would be truly great - especially as the aps-c sensor closely resembles the super 35 sensors of digital cine cameras. I expect, as usual, no clean output meaning, for video, people can forget about obtaining accurate exposure and access to decent focusing aids. No wonder a lot of videographers are ditching Canon for Sony and Panasonic.


----------



## jedy (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


 In recent years I've become fed up of autofocus inaccuracies (having to test each lens) and bored with the press-one-button-to-focus approach of autofocus. When I can afford it I'm moving to Sony as there are some great third party E mount manual lenses for the A7. Don't get me wrong, autofocus is an essential tool for jobbing photographers but the lack of decent manual focusing aids in DSLR's has prompted this need for change.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2017)

AlanF said:


> That youtube on the Panasonic makes one really appreciate the Canon menus system! What a mess. The facts remain, however, that Olympus use in-lens IS for its latest premier 300mm f/4 telephoto lens as does Panasonic for its Pana-Leica 100-400mm f/6.3 showing that they believe their IBIS is inferior for telephoto lenses. As bonuses, both do combine IBIS and in-lens IS for those lenses and suitable bodies.


I was led to believe that IBIS was best for short focal lengths and that in lens stabilization worked best for longer focal lengths....


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 25, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Of course lens IS will win all day, every day, and twice on Sunday. That’s to be expected. However there are quite a few lenses that simply do not exist with IS, especially fast primes. One can stick the old 50 1.0 in front of an IBIS, and get a half decently stabilized combination that simply doesn’t exist and probably never will exist in a lens IS.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> It isn't going to happen...



Absolutely correct. And, even it it were going to happen someday on a Canon camera, it isn't going to be on the 7DIII. 

Much more likely for this supposed “first time sensor technology in a Canon DSLR” would be (pick one):


An improved version of the pixel-shift feature of the 5DIV;
In-camera AFMA;
Some type of incremental improvement in sensor tech that improves noise at high ISOs or improves dynamic range.
Some other "new" innovation that is useful, but not likely to be groundbreaking

The most interesting thing about the 7DIII will not be some whiz-bang technology, but the incremental improvements it offers in sensor performance, autofocus, frames per second, etc. 

For the first two generations of the 7D series Canon slotted its features above the 5D but below the 1D. (Features--not sensor). In fact, with the 7DII, they pretty much aligned it with the 1Dx. In terms of features, there simply isn't that much space between the 1D and 7D, so it will be interesting to see if they narrow the gap even further or even leapfrog the 1DXII in something like autofocus.

It will also be interesting to learn if the rumored 500mm or 600mm zoom is released at the same time -- highly likely in my opinion.


----------



## Daan Stam (Nov 25, 2017)

What about a Back side iluminated sensor ??? canon doesn't have that yet right? and high iso performance is very important especially for a crop sports camera...

High iso performance also has been a small issue with the 7d and 7d markII,


----------



## JoSto (Nov 25, 2017)

One might say I am biased because I own the 7dmk2.

I am sure the new camera is great for people moving up to better, more high end bodies but I will not upgrade this time. There ist no current Canon crop sensor that is better then the one from the 7dmk2 (DR improvements of 80D just at ISO400 or below).

What sould/could be improved over the 7dmk2 for stills only?
-more Pixles (24?)
-more AF Points?
-more FPS?

All things where the 7d is already very good. So a focus on Video feautures would make sense for Canon.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 25, 2017)

unfocused said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



They are not mutually exclusive and ibis is a much better solution for video.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 25, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Irrelevant. IBIS may be a great feature for video. But Canon isn't going to launch it in the 7DIII. Wrong model. The 7 series is primarily aimed at sports, birds in flight and other action stills photography. Also, the 7DIII must be bomb-proof. IBIS adds just one more thing that can go wrong with a camera meant to be abused.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 25, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



IBIS and in-lens stabilization are great technologies with their own rewards and disadvantages:
1. In-lens stabilization is more effective when using long lenses.
2. In-lens stabilization is more effective in low light because the received image on the sensor is already stabilized and metering/AF can be more accurate.
3. IBIS is more effective when using wide lenses but may cause more vignetting because of sensor movement unless cropped a little bit.

If your use-case is adapting and using wide bright lenses in low-light and take advantage of IBIS you may want to think twice.

Also, combining IBIS and in-lens stabilization may not always be rewarding and may cause sway or other unwanted image movements.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Irrelevant. IBIS may be a great feature for video. But Canon isn't going to launch it in the 7DIII. Wrong model. The 7 series is primarily aimed at sports, birds in flight and other action stills photography. Also, the 7DIII must be bomb-proof. IBIS adds just one more thing that can go wrong with a camera meant to be abused.



Doesn’t the 6D2 use pixel shifting to stabilize its 2K video? That’s sort of IBIS..... 

But that is not IBIS that moves the sensor.... that is a whole other level of complexity and so far, Canon has shown no indication to go down that road. To make it even more unlikely, the 1DX and 7D series are the “make it rock solid” part of the Canon lineup, and introducing IBIS there is just about the most unlikely place in the entire Canon lineup. Quite frankly, I would expect it to be introduced in their video camera lineup first....


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 25, 2017)

canon has zero IBIS patents. None. Notta. Zip. After years of searching patent and patent applications in both USA and Japan, I have not seen one patent that even remotely discusses IBIS. Believe me, I've looked because it would be a great patent to find if they did.

the IBIS train is with sony, olympus and panasonic - why are you here, those that continually whine for it. It's not happening.

It would also be completely retarded for an OVF to have IBIS.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> It would also be completely retarded for an OVF to have IBIS.



Perhaps Canon could also invent a stabilized OVF 

.....or they could stay with what works.....


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm just hoping it'll have the hybrid OVF/EVF that's been rumored for a while. Would be worth sacrificing the built-in flash to get that on the 7DIII.


----------



## neonlight (Nov 25, 2017)

I think the 7D II is a great camera but ... every time I compare pixel resolution to my old 600D it seems ever so slightly worse. And alothough the 100-400 II is a great lens, I often need the 1.4x for birding. SO my wish list for the Mk III is no AA filter and more f/8 AF points. All, hopefully.
Don't need 4k.


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



How true this is. Everyone's a market leader and can rest on those laurels until they aren't. RIM is a fascinating comparison because they held plenty of market share compared to iPhone and Android until they, well, didn't. So far, Canon have managed to keep their market share steady or growing, but judging by the recent firesales on 5DIVs and 6DIIs, that suggests sales aren't as good on those cameras as they could be. And we know Sony is growing in FF sales quite rapidly, so the math adds up from the FF side of things.

As for a 7D with C-Log, I would assume if they are trying to compete with MILCs and get NAB excited they would ship it with built-in C-Log. And maybe they'll provide a paid firmware upgrade for the 1DXII. If the Canon apologists care as little about video as they all claim to here, then it shouldn't be a problem for most that own the 1DXII. (However, if I owned one, I'd be pissed


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Not on FF ILC sales. They're now #2 on those if I recall. I sure hope Canon has a winner with their FF mirrorless camera that can compete on specs, because they'll need it this year. They need a FF product that excites people again. And the 5DIV and 6DII weren't it. Good cameras, I'm sure, just not exciting, and certainly not from a video perspective.


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see. Canon may get the lead out on MILC, but I'm losing patience.
> ...



Sure, Canon will make an EOS A7RIII- it will just take them 2 more years. :


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 25, 2017)

They'll introduce their new illuminated buttons on the 7d3.
Great leap forward...........


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 25, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> I'm just hoping it'll have the hybrid OVF/EVF that's been rumored for a while. Would be worth sacrificing the built-in flash to get that on the 7DIII.



probably not. both solutions look difficult to manufacturer in a cost effective manner.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2017)

My prediction....

Not that different from the mark 2, except for 4Kvideo, UHS-2 card support, 24 Megapixels, better AF points, and 1 or 2 FPS faster... and a bigger buffer for bursts....


----------



## Nakean (Nov 25, 2017)

> Also, considering the fact that IBIS is most useful at shorter focal lengths, and the 7D-series is weighted toward longer focal lengths, it seems like misplaced additional cost and complexity.



Huh? stabilization if DEFINITELY most useful for longer lenses not shorter. The shorter/wider the lens, the less stabilization is needed. The general rule is shutter speed should equal focal length. Therefore we need the most help we can get at longer focal lengths not 10mm!


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 25, 2017)

Nakean said:


> > Also, considering the fact that IBIS is most useful at shorter focal lengths, and the 7D-series is weighted toward longer focal lengths, it seems like misplaced additional cost and complexity.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? stabilization if DEFINITELY most useful for longer lenses not shorter. The shorter/wider the lens, the less stabilization is needed. The general rule is shutter speed should equal focal length. Therefore we need the most help we can get at longer focal lengths not 10mm!



He means that IBIS is more effective at stabilizing shorter lenses than longer lenses, not that stabilization in general is more useful for shorter lenses.


----------



## Otara (Nov 26, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> My prediction....
> 
> Not that different from the mark 2, except for 4Kvideo, UHS-2 card support, 24 Megapixels, better AF points, and 1 or 2 FPS faster... and a bigger buffer for bursts....



Same, along with built in wifi, bluetooth, probably a memory card change. Either that or they'll wait until theres more to offer. They're not competing with Sony in this camera in my view, they're competing with the Nikon D500.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 26, 2017)

Otara said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > My prediction....
> ...


Oh yes.... I forgot the Wifi, Bluetooth, and the touchscreen of the 6D2.... Canon seems to have gotten the bugs out so it will probably start to appear on everything from here on....


----------



## unfocused (Nov 26, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Otara said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I would agree. Although I would be surprised if they keep the megapixels to 24. I would prefer 24 mp or less with whatever improvements they've made since the 80D, but somehow I expect them to bump it to 26-28 mp, just because they can.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 26, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Otara said:
> ...


When the 7D2 came out, it was at 20Mpixels.... a relatively low number for the time... I expect a 7D3 will also retain a low number to help keep burst rates fast and to help at higher ISOs..... kind of like why the 1DX2 has such a conservative number. My bet is that it will be the 90D that gets 28 (or more) megapixels....

Of course, I do have a terrible record with predictions


----------



## Tugela (Nov 26, 2017)

pwp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’ve had two people write in telling us that the EOS 7D Mark III is currently scheduled to be announced in March of 2018.</p>
> ...



Depends on how badly they want to be sued by the competition who owns the IP.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> bellorusso said:
> 
> 
> > At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?
> ...



Seeing that DSLRs are steadily going down while Sony's MILCs sales are going up, at some point it is going to bite for Canon. They can't ignore what Sony is doing for too long, because at some point there is going to be a tipping point and it will be too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 26, 2017)

9VIII said:


> bellorusso said:
> 
> 
> > At this point Canon simply can't do anything to make photogs stop switching to Sony. Can it?
> ...



Erm...no, DPAF does nothing of the sort. The video camera of choice in the hybrid market is the GH5, with Sony's MILCs bringing up second. Not a whole lot of people buy DSLRs for shooting video any more.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



No they are not losing market share to Canon with MILCs. Canon hardly has a presence at all in the MILC market, just about every other significant camera manufacturer other than Nikon has superior MILCs. In the US Canon MILCs are "killing it so much" that models are frequently not even released there.

And no, the Japanese market is not representative of what is happening world wide.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 26, 2017)

I suspect:

24mpx 
New back illuminated sensor
No anti-alias filter
Many more f/8 focus points
4K Video as standard.
Dual SD slots, one UHS-II

Canon probably sell as many 7D IIs for video work as they do for still photography, so expect a raft of improvements aimed at video shooting.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 26, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Otara said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Canon had effective touchscreens long before the 6D2, they just didn't put them on DSLRs. Their camcorders have had them since at least 2012. Same for Wifi IIRC.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 26, 2017)

Also we'll see the 5DSR II soon after using the same technology with a 60mpx sensor


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 26, 2017)

Tugela said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Otara said:
> ...


It isn’t just about having them, it’s about getting the bugs out, particularly with the user interface. After the 80D and the 6D2, they have a solid feature, one that will probably mark the transition from gadget to universal feature from here on in..... kind of like “flicker detection” that is now on every camera since....


----------



## zim (Nov 26, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like the video doesn't add to the cost argument could be flying out the window
> ...



Cool, I thought Canon saw 4k and c-log as pro features!


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 26, 2017)

zim said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Nice straw man you have there, or maybe it's just a weak troll. You made the assertion "Sounds to me like the video doesn't add to the cost argument could be flying out the window," but I don't recall anyone arguing that advanced video features (like c-log) would not add to cost. The argument has always been that the mere existence of video capture on a DSLR will not add cost, in contradiction to those who whined for a pure, unsullied, stills-only camera, and asserted that it would cost less.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 26, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Camera bodies are temporary, glass is forever.


Its why I switched back. After 5 years, Sony still has nothing even resembling Canon's depth of options in <$1k glass. I can buy basically every focal length, often in multiple formats (50mm f/1.8, f/1.4, and f/1.2), at the price point I want. Every SOny lens that is comparable to Canon costs about 20-30% more.


----------



## zim (Nov 26, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Ah ok I see what you mean, not arguing or trolling just wasn't accurate enough in what I was meaning. At some stage I guess there has to be a tipping point where video does start to add to the cost and I'm just wondering where that point is and if the 7D3 could be that point I hope not!
I think the idea of a pure 'unsullied' stills camera is just daft (probably upset someone else now ;D )


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 26, 2017)

zim said:


> I guess *there has to be a tipping point where video does start to add to the cost *and I'm just wondering where that point is and if the 7D3 could be that point I hope not!



I'll agree with that, for example an extra heat sink, or even just an audio monitoring port. Clearly, you can add some video-specific features that aren't free. I don't think there's any argument there.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 26, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I guess *there has to be a tipping point where video does start to add to the cost *and I'm just wondering where that point is and if the 7D3 could be that point I hope not!
> ...



Ironically I wish everyone would put big heat sinks, or even active cooling on their sensors.
With long exposures (3-10sec for macro) sensor noise is a big issue, and worse if I compose with Live View, which is pretty much all the time because composing Macro with the OVF is an absolute pain in the neck (literally, I usually have the camera facing straight down).
Currently my best strategy is just to turn live view off for 10 seconds after every recomposition. Still a big waste of time.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 26, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Also we'll see the 5DSR II soon after using the same technology with a 60mpx sensor


I'd see this too.
I hope the sensor is good this time.
The 7DII really doesn't perform well about 800 ISO.
The image quality degrades fast with a smudgy look.
I hope they can get it performing better and this camera is all about working at fast shutter speeds for me.
I need the ISO range.
12 or 14 frames a second would be a great change too.
I hadn't an issue with the focusing on the 7DII. 
It often looks great through the viewfinder but the quality of the photos can disappoint.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 26, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> I suspect:
> 
> 24mpx
> New back illuminated sensor



except canon has very little in the way of patents about BSI sensors.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 26, 2017)

zim said:


> I guess *there has to be a tipping point where video does start to add to the cost *and I'm just wondering where that point is and if the 7D3 could be that point I hope not!



It's not as simple as that.

Adding features has a cost attached. But if they significantly increase the sales that brings that could bring the per-unit cost down (when you spread fixed development costs over the number of units sold).

So adding a $15 part to a camera doesn't necessarily increase the cost by $15, in fact it may work the opposite way.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 26, 2017)

Tugela said:


> Canon hardly has a presence at all in the MILC market, just about every other significant camera manufacturer other than Nikon has superior MILCs. In the US Canon MILCs are "killing it so much" that models are frequently not even released there.
> 
> And no, the Japanese market is not representative of what is happening world wide.



Do you have the numbers to support that?


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 27, 2017)

What about ...

1.) Implement single shot HDR using the dual pixels working at different exposures. Boost DR by a few stops. 

2.) Automatic AFMA. 

3.) Electronic shutter letting you have a higher natural sync speed.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 27, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect:
> ...



Canon would be better off moving to APS-H if they can't use BSI.
*giggles*


----------



## Diltiazem (Nov 27, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect:
> ...



I have seen quite a few Canon patents on BSI.


----------



## Diltiazem (Nov 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Canon hardly has a presence at all in the MILC market, just about every other significant camera manufacturer other than Nikon has superior MILCs. In the US Canon MILCs are "killing it so much" that models are frequently not even released there.
> ...



No, he/she doesn't.


----------



## Diltiazem (Nov 27, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



We love to compare Canon with RIM or Nokia and predict that Canon surely would follow them or follow them if Canon doesn't innovate. But we forget one thing. In early 2000s mobile phones became smart devices with addition of camera, music player, game player, movie player etc. They became 'smartphones' where other functionalities became more important than just making phone calls or exchanging text messages. iPhone didn't make better calls than Nokia phones, but they were much smarter than Nokia devices in other functionalities. Then came Samsung and Android and they followed apple. Nokia lost. On the other hand a camera's only function is taking pictures, it has no other function. So, for another camera maker to overtake Canon they will have to do at least one of the two things: make better pictures than Canon (or similar pictures much cheaper) or add other functionalities to camera in addition to taking pictures. They will also need trust (80 years for Canon), brand loyalty and service. In this respect Canon is similar to McDonald or major car makers, their only function being fast food or taking people/goods from A to B. Canon's main threat is cellphone as more and more people are ditching their cameras for taking pictures. Canon still is the best system to take pictures with its very capable cameras and largest collection of lenses, only Nikon comes close.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 27, 2017)

At the moment I am very satisfied with the 200D / SL2: Great IQ, very good ergonomics ... for a "low end" camera. While the IQ is absolutely satisfying I would like to have better ergonomics like xxD series or better like F1-N from the film days.

I bought the SL2 because I am not shore which route to go: APS-C or FF. At the moment I combine longer walks with photographing but I do not have special "photographic missions". So I want to go light and maybe cheap without the "rob me" stigma of high end equipment.

If the next iteration of 7D has at least the IQ of the current SL2 + better ergonomics (shure) + great AF with optical viewfinder + and I do not see strong advantages for FF ... maybe my next "fast ergonomic" camera body.

Some additional remarks why I most probably will stay with Canon equipment: Maybe they are not the fastest cameras with the absolutely best IQ in bodies with illuminated buttons they deliver in terms of being a TOOL to CREATE PHOTOGRAPHS. And my set of lenses is great for what I do especially the EF-S 60 / EF 100 Macro / EF 70-200 4 IS / EF 40 / EF 100 2 which deliver brilliant IQ with ultimate ergonomy ...
And I like my 2nd hand NOKIA 925 smartphone with OLED display, 2 days stand-by and simple clean ergonmics


----------



## Ian K (Nov 27, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I hadn't an issue with the focusing on the 7DII.
> It often looks great through the viewfinder but the quality of the photos can disappoint.


Have you calibrated your lenses. You need to. I would recommend "Focal" from Reikan. It does a good job of finding the right AFMA values for your lens / body combination. Depending upon your kit it can name a significant difference. I have no affiliation with the company, just a satisfied user.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 27, 2017)

My money would be BSI as the "new feature." Which would be great. Get that last 1/3-1/2 stop improvement in sensors and be on pare with the latest competition.

Combine that with on chip conversion and we might see 2/3-1 stop improvement at low ISO and 1/3-1/2 stop improvement at higher ISOs over the 7DII. This would hopefully make ISO ~3200 consistently usable in the 7DIII.

Throw in dual digic 7 chips, assume 28 MP and you can get to 12 fps (assuming Digic 7 can do ~170 MB/sec based on the 6DII's 6.5 fps, 26.2 MP, and base ISO).

Give it the 1DXII's AF system and I will be tempted.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 27, 2017)

Ian K said:


> Have you calibrated your lenses. You need to.



Another reason why the switch to mirrorless can't come soon enough


----------



## vscd (Nov 27, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Ian K said:
> 
> 
> > Have you calibrated your lenses. You need to.
> ...



It's not the fault of the cam if your lenses are uncalibrated... the only thing I'm missing in the Canon-firmware is an autocalibrationfeature. From my 6-7 lenses I only had to calibrate a single one. So much for that.


----------



## Sharlin (Nov 27, 2017)

Diltiazem said:


> We love to compare Canon with RIM or Nokia and predict that Canon surely would follow them or follow them if Canon doesn't innovate. But we forget one thing. In early 2000s mobile phones became smart devices with addition of camera, music player, game player, movie player etc. They became 'smartphones' where other functionalities became more important than just making phone calls or exchanging text messages. iPhone didn't make better calls than Nokia phones, but they were much smarter than Nokia devices in other functionalities.



BTW, RIM was a complete non-player globally. It basically only existed in North America.

Nokia had smartphones since 2001. In 2007 I had a Nokia smartphone much "smarter" in most ways than the first iPhone. (BTW, it had a camera far superior to even early 2010s Androids and iPhones.)

What Apple did correctly was bringing the smartphone to non-geeks, by adding an intuitive touchscreen-based UI. But for a long time the iPhone was a status symbol for the upper middle class.



> Then came Samsung and Android and they followed apple. Nokia lost.



Yes. Google is what really killed Nokia, bringing a version of the iPhone experience to the masses. Basically Google won by having a different business model—by licensing the Android OS and ecosystem to different hardware vendors.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 27, 2017)

Late to the thread, sorry -- a few thoughts on the original post:


One one hand, I don't think Canon will put out a 7D3 so quickly. I know I am a broken record on this, but Canon historically does not release its sequels (Mark II, III, etc.) faster than the prior lifecycle -- see NorthLight graphic below. In a generic case, if a Camera Mk I was on the market for 4 years before the Mk II is announced, Canon won't announce a Mk III any faster than four years after that. In fact, it's usually longer than 4 years with the next one as Canon is wildly proliferating the number of ILC lines they are offering (see my edits in same graphic). It stands to reason that a company fighting on so many fronts can't crank out bodies in the same timeframe each refresh. 


On the other hand, the 7D line is nutty because Canon did the whole 'you'll get a nicer than usual 7D1 firmware upgrade instead of a 7D2' deep into the 7D1's lifecycle which extended the usefulness of the camera. That (plus Nikon abandoning this market segment for a while) allowed Canon to run a 5 year lifecycle for the 7D1. It's possible that Canon will simply drop the 7D3 out 4 years later as (a) it'll be a relatively dead year FF wise and they need something to push and (b) the D500 + $1400 200-500 f/5.6 lens is a nontrivial threat to business.


I think the unique new feature will not be something tectonically noteworthy. IBIS or MILC/hybrid VF = zero chance as others have said. I think it far more likely it's something 'platform-level useful' that will eventually be used across the line, similar to the impact DPAF, anti-flicker, etc. have had. Automatic AFMA comes to mind as others have said.

My guess is still that the 7D3 won't come out next year. Canon famously doesn't change how it does its business in response to others. They stick to the plan. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 27, 2017)

Also, while we dissect the 7D2 / D500 feature sets and sensor performance to death here, is there any chance Sony 'pulls an A9' here and puts out some comical beastmaster spec-sheet APS-C rig? 

What happens if they launch a silly 15+ fps rig with AF similar to the A9 and a few really nice GM lenses just for crop? Would that disrupt / modify Canon's plans?

- A


----------



## lightthief (Nov 27, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... “first time sensor technology in a Canon DSLR”....


I think it will be a dual-pixel-high-DR feature. Not every wildlife shooter needs this, but maybe Canon can move some of the "the 80D has better DR" people to the more expensive 7DIII.

At least the 7D has two Digic that can handle the data with still usable fps... like the coming 5DSRII. And those fans will like that feature.

lightthief


----------



## neonlight (Nov 27, 2017)

..but,ahsanford, the graph shows a shortish cycle for 5DI/5DII. My suspicion is that Canon will release a 7D3 Q1/Q2 next year because several users appear to be disappointed with the images. Good, but not quite there, which some attribute to the AA filter. Every time I check focus on my 7DII with various lenses it appears to be spot on, so I'd certainly like no AA filter. 
But with tilty/flippy. Suspect 24 MP and several f/8 compatible AF points, all of which would be welcome.
Probably will see with one or two new lenses (xx-500 f/5.6?) or maybe the 600 DO but doubt the pennies would cover that.


----------



## midluk (Nov 27, 2017)

lightthief said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ... “first time sensor technology in a Canon DSLR”....
> ...


Forget about that. This does not work for the out of focus areas, especially for highlights that are clipping in the high gain channel. You would get bokeh balls that are divided in the center and show only one half or have different brightness (depending on how you combine the information) .


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 27, 2017)

neonlight said:


> ..but,ahsanford, the graph shows a shortish cycle for 5DI/5DII.



Let's dig into that (just using NL's chart as a quarterly-level read of things*):

5D1 lifecycle*: 3 years
5D2 lifecycle: 3 years
5D3 lifecycle: 4.5 years

*length of it's box before next model, let's not split hairs on hard dates of obsolescence.

So you may be misreading my original statement of 'Canon never goes faster'. Canon either has a set schedule for refreshes (see chart, Rebels, X0D, etc.) or bigger ticket items come out whenever they are ready -- but 'whenever they are ready' _never seems to be faster than the last revision's lifecycle._

Grab any other product line on that chart and repeat the exercise -- same trend. Refreshes only come as quick as the prior refresh did and no faster, and that's been so for about 10 years. There are exceptions and hiccups and such (earthquakes affect supply, huge gaps between announce and ship, etc.) but the trend is generally true. I personally chalk this up to a host of factors (contracting market for some time, Canon is proliferating so many new lines, and because Canon can get away with it (EF mount, best branding, marketing, etc.)).



neonlight said:


> My suspicion is that Canon will release a 7D3 Q1/Q2 next year because several users appear to be disappointed with the images.



That's wild supposition. DXO scores, reviews, photo forums, etc. don't seem highly correlative to sales, but having a high quality product with an EF mount sure seems to. 8) I fully get that folks want something EXMOR-y in there without an AA filter, but that entire phrase screams internet forum banter and not the market at large. I'll say it for the umpteenth time: we are not the market. So what we want or what we think is a clear consensus of an internet forum is not representative of the market at large.

I am not intending to diminish your point or disrespect you here. I'm just saying that Canon has a really thick skin to folks being bummed at 1-2 things not making it into the camera.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Nov 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Late to the thread, sorry -- a few thoughts on the original post:
> 
> One one hand, I don't think Canon will put out a 7D3 so quickly. I know I am a broken record on this...It stands to reason that a company fighting on so many fronts can't crank out bodies in the same timeframe each refresh



I think your second point is stronger than this one. From what I understand, Canon was undergoing some production changes during the life-cycle of the original 7D, that may have also contributed to the long delay. Plus, as you say, there was no competition at the time, so no need to hurry. 

The 7D has always been an unpredictable line, so I don't think what Canon "usually" does is really relevant.

In addition, for production reasons Canon has got to want to get it's on-chip conversion technology into the 7D. The 80D sensor is already starting to get a little long in the tooth, so it makes sense for Canon to unveil a brand new sensor next year in the 7DII and then push it down to the 90D the following year, as they did with the original 7D and 60D. Discussions about what Canon "usually" does ignore the anomaly of Canon introducing a sensor in a lower-level body and then pushing it upmarket -- 70D to 7DII. My guess is they are anxious to put the newest and best APS-C sensor in a 7DIII and then return to pushing the technology down into lower cost models. 



ahsanford said:


> ...It's possible that Canon will simply drop the 7D3 out 4 years later as (a) it'll be a relatively dead year FF wise and they need something to push and (b) the D500 + $1400 200-500 f/5.6 lens is a nontrivial threat to business.



If the 500mm/600mm unicorn zoom actually appears (either in "L" or non "L" form) then it's a certainty they will want to pair it with a new 7DIII. Even if the unicorn doesn't appear though, Canon really needs a 7DIII with f8 autofocus across the board to keep the 100-400 f5.6 plus 1.4 teleconverter as an attractive option. 



ahsanford said:


> I think the unique new feature will not be something tectonically noteworthy. IBIS or MILC/hybrid VF = zero chance...Automatic AFMA comes to mind as others have said.



Completely agree. Some of the hopes and dreams being floated on this thread are downright silly.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 27, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> My guess is still that the 7D3 won't come out next year. Canon famously doesn't change how it does its business in response to others. They stick to the plan.
> 
> - A


I apologize if this is a double post. The system kicked me out right as I was hitting "post."

A quick summation.

Normally, I would agree with you. Canon does try to stick with a plan and does not seem to be overly reactionary to the market. But, I can see a shorter cycle time for the 7DIII for a few reasons:

As you point out, there was a mid cycle firmware upgrade and little direct competition at the time.
Overall, Canon seems to have shorter cycle times for consumer products and longer for its upper level. I see ~3 years for the 7D line fitting in nicely in the scheme.
Canon decisions always make the most sense to me if I look at them from a business perspective. Specifically here, they tend to make sure that they release something every year to help keep revenue steady. The M5, 80D, 5DIV and 1DX were 2016, the 6D2, 77D, T7i/800D, SL2 and M6 where announced in 2017. Even looking at NL chart, the 7D, 5Ds and maybe the 90D or M5 II make the most sense for 2018. Canon keeps revenue coming and new models drive revenue. (BTW, that is one reason the M1 FF mirrorless rumors in 2019 make so much sense).
Price point of the 7D has dropped to pretty low levels.

My life does not depend on this outcome. But I do buy into the rumor.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 27, 2017)

My question is this: what is the big new product for Canon in 2018? If past is prologue:

Won't be a new 1DX camera

Won't be a new 5D camera

Won't be a new 5DS/R camera

Won't be a new 80D camera (a more month specific refresh prediction I posted on another thread pegged this in mid-2019)

...so in my mind, the big 2018 development needs to be:


The Year of the Lens II ;D
An accelerated 7D3 release
An accelerated 5DS/R 2 release
Something new at mid-level or higher. Something north of $1000 that isn't on the current docket -- FF mirrorless, dedicated 4K video rig with EF mount, etc.

So, yes, the 7D3 could happen in 2018 just so there aren't any crickets chirping from Canon next year.

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> My question is this: what is the big new product for Canon in 2018? If past is prologue:
> 
> Won't be a new 1DX camera
> 
> ...



It has to be the rumored FF MILC. Canon has the sales, but if they are smart, they should realize they need to reclaim the excitement and buzz surrounding other FF cameras. With this buzz comes the halo of reinvigorated interest in their lenses and entire line of cameras and solidifies their place for years to come. FF Mirrorless with competitive features (including 4K video, of course) is the only product that will do that.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 28, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> It has to be the rumored FF MILC. Canon has the sales, but if they are smart, they should realize they need to reclaim the excitement and buzz surrounding other FF cameras. With this buzz comes the halo of reinvigorated interest in their lenses and entire line of cameras and solidifies their place for years to come. FF Mirrorless with competitive features (including 4K video, of course) is the only product that will do that.



And if there is nothing else 'big' coming out next year, the new FF mirrorless platform would gobble up attention. It's Canon marketing/planning/scheduling 101, it would appear.

Not convinced it will be FF mirrorless in 2018 (as Canon is famous for those weird/niche releases you don't expect), but it would not surprise me one bit either.

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be the rumored FF MILC. Canon has the sales, but if they are smart, they should realize they need to reclaim the excitement and buzz surrounding other FF cameras. With this buzz comes the halo of reinvigorated interest in their lenses and entire line of cameras and solidifies their place for years to come. FF Mirrorless with competitive features (including 4K video, of course) is the only product that will do that.
> ...



Guess it depends on when Nikon releases theirs :


----------



## docsmith (Nov 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be the rumored FF MILC. Canon has the sales, but if they are smart, they should realize they need to reclaim the excitement and buzz surrounding other FF cameras. With this buzz comes the halo of reinvigorated interest in their lenses and entire line of cameras and solidifies their place for years to come. FF Mirrorless with competitive features (including 4K video, of course) is the only product that will do that.
> ...



We have seen rumors on the M50. I am curious about that, as Canon already seemed covered with the M100 and M10. But it looks like there will be something in between. We know it comes in a kit with the EFm 15-45, so it is APS-C.

My guess is that Canon will announce 2-4 bodies next year, so pick from the M5II, T7/1400D, 7DIII, 5Ds II, FF MILC, the D90, 1DXC II, or something "new."

If I were to guess:
2018: First half: M50, T7/1400D and 7DIII; second half: 5Ds II, and maybe M5/M6 II 
2019: D90, FF MILC, and M5/M6 II 

I would think that BSI would be one of the next "innovations." I would expect it to come in on an APS-C camera. So, 7DIII, D90, or M5/M6 II make sense. 

Anyways, I think that is my quota for speculation for the day. 

But again, as Canon has expanded the number of bodies they have in the market, they are also expanding the number of product releases per year which drives sales. While they do not always, they tend to mix in pro and consumer bodies each year. On the "pro" level, I really only see the 7DIII, 5DR II and FF MILC and maybe a "C" camera for 2018 and 2019.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

isnt the new sensor tech just the first time that 4k in an APS-C for Canon DLSr?


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 28, 2017)

Etienne said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I only have this response for you... Beta-Max anyone? A Sony video tape format that was clearly better than VHS. For clarity, etc. (Not in all aspects mind you.) but in nearly every way better than VHS. What happened to Beta? Gone the way of the Do Do bird when the industry (player manufacturers and perhaps more importantly - Hollywood) finally settled on the VHS format as the one to use. 

Sony creates a lot of great and new tech with so many different camera models but I don't see how that model is sustainable in the long run if they can't get their service up to snuff with Cano-Nikon standards and imagine the overhead for parts for warranty/repair coverage. I have no direct experience with Sony products but I have read in multiple places from multiple users that Sony quality (longevity of product) is not on the same level with these brands: Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic, Fuji... (I don't mention Leica because they are in a whole different category.)


----------



## unfocused (Nov 28, 2017)

Setting up a new 5DIV and I was reminded of one 1DX feature that I really hope is incorporated into the 7DIII: "Save settings to card."

I know nothing is free, but I can't imagine this would be that costly to implement and it would be one more feature that would set make the 7D series more like a mini 1DX.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 29, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Setting up a new 5DIV and I was reminded of one 1DX feature that I really hope is incorporated into the 7DIII: "Save settings to card."
> 
> I know nothing is free, but I can't imagine this would be that costly to implement and it would be one more feature that would set make the 7D series more like a mini 1DX.



As would spot metering at the selected AF point. If only we'd get that cell phone / Nikon D5500 level technology in the next 5D. :

- A


----------

